
Is YouTube Down? - montenegrohugo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;oops this is appearing for me.<p>Seems like another YouTube outage.
======
mxschumacher
everything is fine for me

~~~
montenegrohugo
huh, works now again for me too.

Apparently some other people had it too:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/f7ipga/account_fd_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/f7ipga/account_fd_cant_connect_to_youtube_anymore/)

Oh well

